# Lancool K62 Lüfter



## CptSam (9. August 2010)

*Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Hi.

Und zwar möchte Ich die Standardlüfter von meinem Gehäuse austauschen(3*140mm) nur welche Lüfter sollte  ich nehmen ?
bis jetzt habe ich die zwei zur Auswahl :
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK2 - 140mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Yate Loon » Yate Loon D14SL-12 1000 Lüfter - 140mm » Bewertungen

gibt es zu so einem Preis bessere Lüfter ?

Sie sollten leise sein, können aber ruhig 1000rpm haben also von den Werten her so in etwa wie meine Vorschläge
MfG

CptSam


edit:  LED´s sind nicht wichtig


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (9. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Schau mal ins große Lüfter Roundup. Krieg grad die Krise mit nem Link.


----------



## CptSam (10. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

joa manchmal sollte man die Augen aufmachen^^


----------



## Erzbaron (10. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Hey,

du hast genau das gleiche Problem wie ich ... die LianLi Lüfter sind mir auch etwas zu laut obwohl ich sie schon auf 5V gedrosselt habe und mit den Noiseblockern liebäugle ich auch ...

Wer kauft sie jetzt zuerst?


----------



## CptSam (10. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

ich kauf mir dann drei 14er Noiseblocker; 2 fürn deckel und 1vorne 
meinst du die Kabel, der Lüfter sind lang genug? Erzabron
bei mir gehts noch 2 wochen bis ich sie bestell ich glaub du bist schneller 



wie ist dass eigentlich mit der kopfübermontage der Lüfter z.b. im deckel beim Lancool?
hab gelesen das die lüfter dadurch iwie schneller kaputt gehen - stimmt das?
wobei einer meiner 14er auch schon schleift weshalb ich ja neue lüfter kaufe


----------



## Erzbaron (10. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Es kommt drauf an wie du die anschließen willst ... meine 3 LianLi Lüfter hängen derzeit alle an einer kleinen Lüftersteuerung von LianLi und laufen bei 5V, so ähnlich würde ich es mit den Noiseblockern auch halten ... 

Aber zum Board sollte die Kabellänge ausreichen ... 

Bei mir dauerts aber auch noch etwas, ich hab zur Zeit etwas andere Prioritäten, zum Beispiel mein großes 400W Netzteilroundup ... das kostet mich neue Grafikkarte und Testequipment sei Dank schon genug 

Aber ich glaub die 3 Noiseblocker werdens bie mir auch


----------



## T'PAU (10. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*



CptSam schrieb:


> wie ist dass eigentlich mit der kopfübermontage der Lüfter z.b. im deckel beim Lancool?
> hab gelesen das die lüfter dadurch iwie schneller kaputt gehen - stimmt das?
> wobei einer meiner 14er auch schon schleift weshalb ich ja neue lüfter kaufe


Also bei meinem K58 hab ich den vorderen Lüfter in den Deckel verbaut. (Fast) immer wenn ich den PC ausschalte und die Lüfter auslaufen, höre ich vom Deckel-Lüfter ein vibrierendes Geräusch, so als ob das Lagerspiel das Flügelrad "tanzen" lässt. Im normalen Betrieb (gedrosselt über Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus) ist er unauffällig. Bei *dem* Lüfter kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das Lager es nicht mehr allzulange macht. 

Ach ja, vorne hab ich den 140er Xigmatek XLF-F1454 Blueline verbaut.


----------



## CptSam (12. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

naja ich hoff mal das ich das Problem mit den Noiseblockern nicht haben werde.

Und von der Leistung her reichen die ja oder?? - sind nicht schwächer als die standardlüfter oder doch? 
Ein Megahalems mit nem Cluster kommt auch noch dazu


----------



## CptSam (13. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

also bin durch das roundUp und weiters suchen nach Lüftern zu denen hier gekommen:

1x hinten

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

2x deckel

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 - 140mm

1x vorne

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1454 Blueline LED Lüfter - 140mm

und megahalems 1x

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED


passt oder?


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Ich habe in meinem K62 überall nur be quiet verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden. Die 140er sind echt verdammt leise, sobald man den enormen Luftstrom nicht mehr hört. Dies lässt sich ja bei keinem Lüfter abstellen


----------



## feldspat (13. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

In dem Thread bin ich wahrscheinlich genau der richtige.
Habe auch das K62 und habe mir letzte Woche Noiseblocker eingebaut

140er Plätze:

3x NBs Blacksilent Pro PK-2
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-2, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 93m³/h, 20dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hinten:
1x NBs Blacksilent Pro PL-2
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a476778.html

CPU-Kühler:
2x NBs Blacksilent Pro PL-PS (halten meinen CPU kühler als 2 Wingboosts)
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a503969.html

einfach nur top, sauleise und bei bedarf hoher luftdurchsatz bei normaler lautstärke (hängen an ner steuerung).
Der Gummirahmen hats mir auch sehr angetan.

für die Befestigung der 2 im deckel:

2-3 Beilagscheiben, sonst sind die schrauben zu lang, und man kann den deckel nicht anständig wieder draufklippen.
ist aber keine große sache, und kein aufwand.

kann notfalls bilder machen.

mfg

PS: NOISEBLOCKER!!!


----------



## CptSam (13. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

joa notfalls ist gut ^^
bilder seh ich immer gerne (z.b. vom deckel)

sind die 14er und der 12er hinten  auf 100% sehr laut?
weil ne lüftersteuerung habe ich nicht kommt aber vllt(weil lüfter bei mir eig immer auf 100% laufen) an weihnachten 
mfg


----------



## schlappe89 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Ich hab auch in meinem pseudo K62 (Lian Li PC-P50) 2 BeQuiet 120mm und 2 BeQuiet 140mm.
War zwar ein teurer Spaß aber ich hoffe dass ich mir eine Zeit lang keine Lüfter mehr kaufen muss. Immerhin haben die ne Lebenserwartung von 35 Jahren 
Leise sind die auch. Ich hab insgesammt 2x 140mm und 6x  120mm im PC auf ca. 900 RPM. Die gehen im Geräusch der Festplatte und Graka völlig unter.


----------



## CptSam (13. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

so jetzt bin dann auch noch über den hier

Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME GTX Pro » Bewertungen

"gestolpert" ich weiss ist was ganz anderes  , aber passt der auf meine 285GTX OC von MSI
[http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=130&prod_no=1726]
mit dem älteren Model glaube gtx280pro oder so gabs ja probleme oder einschränkungen mit der 285gtx?
danach ist mein rechner glaube ich schon eher silent

oder der für die graka soll ja auch recht gut sein
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...F3000N-VGA-Kuehler-Nvidia-Edition::14650.html


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Mir sind die Standardlüfter ungeregelt viel zu laut, wurden gegen die 140er Noiseblocker getauscht, die jetzt mit 600 RPM flüsterleise laufen und immer noch genug Durchzug für ein System mit einer TDP von insges. ca. 240 Watt bieten  -> sehr zu empfehlen.
Den 120er im Heck hab' ich dicht gemacht, 2 Exhaust-Lüfter reichen .


----------



## CptSam (13. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

ok das wird für mein sys aber nich reichen glaube ich


----------



## feldspat (13. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

naja vollgas sind die schon zu hören...aber da kannst dir doch einfach sowas kaufen, und alle ranhängen:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Sonstige » Noiseblocker PCI Lüftersteuerung

irgendwie sowas...

musst einfach mal schaun.
aber die lüfter selber sind einsame spitze. bilder kann ich dann morgen machen...ok?


----------



## CptSam (13. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

juhu freu mich schon


----------



## feldspat (14. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

So, wie versprochen die Pics...und nen Video hab ich auch gemacht.

Das Bild mit dem Pfeil zeigt so kleine Muttern, damit die Schrauben oben nicht so weit raus stehen.
Kannst die Schrauben aber auch abschneiden...

PS: Runtergeregelt schnurrt er wie ein Kätzchen und auf Vollgas ist er sicher nicht mehr leise, aber da haben die Lüfter hald Power wie sau!


----------



## CptSam (15. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

cool danke für die pics 
kann man für die lüfter im deckel auch andere(kürzere) schrauben nehmen
weil ich finde das mit den muttern und unterlagsscheiben(auch wenn man es nicht sieht) nicht wirklich schön

ps: wo find ich das video?


----------



## sipsap (15. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

moin!

hab seit kurzen zwei 140er pk2 im deckel und bin sehr zufrieden.
schön leise und trotzdem ne ordentliche förderleistung. 
wenn du keine lüftersteuerung hast könntest du die lüfter ja noch übers bios dauerhaft ein wenig runterregeln. laufen ja standard auf 1200/min und spätestens ab 1000/min hörst du sie nich mehr!
den exreme gtx pro hab ich auch und bin vollauf zufrieden.ist schön leis.der sitzt bei mir zwar auf ner 275, solange deine 285 aber im referenzdisign(länge) ist, dürfte der passen.

mfg


----------



## feldspat (15. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

wie gesagt...schneid die schrauben ab...aber mein PC soll schön sein und man SIEHT SIE NICHT die muttern...
im schlimmsten fall lackierst sie schwarz...
ich wollte dir ja nur aufzeigen, dass man da bisserl erfinderisch sein muss...

Video hab ich gemacht, aber bringt nix...


----------



## firefox_83 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

hallo zusammen

liebäugle mit dem kauf eines lancool K62 gehäuse.

habt ihr für die 4 lüfter eine steuerung eingebaut? (z.b. die lian-li fan control TR-5)
oder habt ihr die lüfter direkt ans motherboard angeschlossen?

bin selber auch ein fan von silent pc's, aber zuviel möchte ich auch nicht investieren.

danke und gruss


----------



## feldspat (17. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

hatte noch ein altes coolermaster musketeer daheim (auf pix zu sehen)  schaut geil aus und hat ne lüftersteuerung.

kannst dir doch so ein ganz billigen dreher dazukaufen.
irgendwo im thread ist ein link zu sowas.


----------



## CptSam (21. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

passt der megahalems eig ins k62?


----------



## Joker (21. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*



firefox_83 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> liebäugle mit dem kauf eines lancool K62 gehäuse.
> 
> ...


 
Also ich hab die Lüfter am Board angeschlossen, natürlich hab ich diese aber per Board runtergeregelt, laufen so um die ~650RPM.
Den 120er Hecklüfter hab ich durch einen Noiseblocker ersetzt.


----------



## CptSam (25. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

kann mal bitte jemand einen link geben oder ein bild einer 285gtx im referenzdesign posten, weil ich habe nichts gefunden und weiss auch nicht ob meine msi 285gtx das referenzdesign nutzt 
wegen dem neuen kühler


----------



## CptSam (27. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

*push*


----------



## T'PAU (28. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Tante Google (Bildersuche!) schmeisst einiges an Bildern raus, unter anderem einen Artikel aus diesem Forum! 

Oder auch das hier.


----------



## CptSam (28. August 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Dankeschön


----------



## firefox_83 (18. Oktober 2010)

*Lancool K62 Lüfter - Probleme*

Guten Morgen

Besitze seit gut einer Woche das Lancool K62 Gehäuse.
Eigentlich ein super Gehäuse, nur mit den Lüftern bin ich nicht zufrieden...

Folgende Probleme treten auf:
- Nach gute 10-15 Minuten fängt der Heck-Lüfter an zu ratten (ca. 4 Schläge in der Sekunde). Was ist los? Kugellager?
- Die 2 Lüfter im Deckel bleiben nach einiger Zeit stehen und springen nicht mehr an. Alle 5 Sekunden versuchen die Lüfter wieder anzulaufen, ohne Erfolg. Erst wenn man von Hand anschupst, laufen die Lüfter wieder.
- Lüftergeräusche an der Grenze.

Front- und Hecklüfter sind am MaBoard angeschlossen (ungeregelt).
Die zwei Dachlüfter sind hingegen direkt am Netzteil erschlossen.

PC steht auf Augenhöhe links neben dem PC-Schreibtisch.
Bin gegen die Geräusche nicht allergisch, aber das geTicke geht einem nach einiger Zeit richtig auf dem Sack. Die Staubsaugergeräusche sind (für mich) nicht zwingend stören, doch habe ich einen geringeren Geräuschepegel vom Gehäuse erwartet und bin deswegen schon bisschen enttäuscht.

Was habe ich für möglichkeiten?

- Andere Lüfter? (Empfehlungen sind in diesem Thread zu finden...), obwohl ich nicht unbedingt wieder Geld ausgeben will... die Kasse weint...
- Lüftersteuerung z.b. ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Zubehör - Lian Li PT-FN03B PCI Fan Speed Controller
 (wobei die Lüftersteurung die Probleme nicht beheben wird, sondern die Geräusche nur minimiert...)

Ein paar Infos zum Lüftungsaufbau in meiner Kiste:
- Gehäuse Lancool K62 (noch orig. Zustand)
- MaBo MSI 870A-G54
- CPU-Lüfter Scythe Mugen Reb. B PCGH Edition
- GraKa MSI Hawk 460 GTX
- Netzteil be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7 CM-580W 80plus Bronze

Bin für jeden Hinweis, jede Hilfe oder Optimierungstipp dankbar.

Grüsse Firefox


----------



## mosare (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

wie konntet ihr die lüfter (Voltage) via BIOS runterschrauben?
ich kann die die voltage im BIOS zwar anschauen von den lüftern, jedoch lässt sich hier leider nichts verändern...
da hilft wohl nur noch eine lüftersteuerung, wenn ich nicht will,dass die lüftern nonstop 100% laufen.....?!


----------



## Jägermaister (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

naja manche mainboards haben eine lüftersteuerungsfunktion. z.b bei mir kann ich zwischen 60% und dann in zehner schritten bis 100% regeln. wenn das bei dir nicht geht liegt das wohl an deinem mainboard.


----------



## Robinn (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Hallo,

Tut mir leid das ich diesen Thread nochmal ausgrabe, aber ich habe dringend Fragen bezüglich der Kühlung eines Pseude K62

Ich habe vor 2 Wochen meinen ersten PC mit dem Gehäuse K58 gebaut und war mit der Lautstärke gewohnheitsmäßig zufrieden.
Dann hab ich die Lüfter mal runtergedreht und jetzt will ich die Lautstärke nicht mehr missen, am besten den PC noch leiser haben.

Da ich auch noch einen Staubschutz brauche hab ich gedacht: Warum nicht gleich 2 140mm Lüfter einbauen, die halten den meisten Staub ab, sorgen für 
viel besseren Airflow--->Lian-Li Lüfter mehr runterdrehen-->leiser

Das Problem ist jetzt das nur 1 Lüfter header verfügbar ist, die 2 Lüfter müssten dann wohl ans Netzteil, und damit würde die Steuerungsmöglichkeit wegfallen.
Deswegen sollten sie schon auf Vollbetrieb leise sein.

Ich habe jetzt an die hier gedacht: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  Wären die Okay?

Da brauch ich auch kein Entkopplerset mehr oder?(Lian Li OF-01B schwarz, HDD-Entkoppelungsschrauben | Geizhals.at Deutschland)

Und was den Airflow angeht, wenn jetzt z.B. der CPU Fan bei Belastung auf 1500 geht und mein 120mm Back Lüfter nur auf 800-1000rpm eingestellt ist, sollte  das durch die 2 zusätzlichen Lüfter kein Problem sein, oder?

Sorry das ich soviel frage, aber ich will eben sicher sein, nicht das der PC vorzeitig den Geist aufgibt

EDIT: CPU: i5 2500k(noch nicht OC)
         und EKL Brocken als Kühler...


----------



## Robinn (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Keine Antworten?

Wäre hilfreich wenn zumindest jemand was zu dem Unterschied zwischen Back Lüfter und CPU Lüfter sagen könnte, der wäre dann schon ziemlich groß...

Die Entkopplungsschrauben muss ich sowieso dazukaufen und da nehm ich lieber gleich den Lüfter hier: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK1, 140x140x25mm, 800rpm, 60m³/h, 12dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

MfG Robin


----------



## Robinn (1. August 2011)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Kommt schon Leute ,nicht eine einzige Antwort? 
Ich werd mal trotzdem schreiben was ich vorhabe damit zukünfitge Googler villeicht mehr wissen 

Ich habe jetzt nochmal alles umgekrempelt, und ich werde wahrscheinlich alle Lüfter ersetzen.
PC-Fans | Geizhals.at Österreich
1x 140mm Enermax T.B. Apollish: Front Lüfter mit schönem LED, laut Review trotzdem leise.
2x 140mm Enermax T.B. Silence: Auch ohne Steuerung mit geringer Drehzahl, aber trotzdem guter Luftdurchsatz.
1x 120mm EDIT: Werden statt den Bequiet! jetzt auch welche von Enermax(T.B. Silence PWM). Besserer Lüfterdurchsatz, billiger und durch den Rahmen sollte das mit den Entkopplern auf jeden Fall gehen 

Meine Frage wäre noch nach welcher Temperatur was sich ein PWM Anschluss(nicht der für die CPU) dann richtet, ich vermute mal CPU Temperatur.
Und dann eben noch das Einbaukit.

MfG Robin


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

So dann will ich mal etwas helfen
Also hab selber das K62 aber noch mit Standart Lüftern

Also die Lüdteranschlüsse richten sich glaube ich nach Motherboard temperatur. Die wird glaube ich an der North/ Southbridge ausgelesen. Ist aber nur eine vermutung. Du kannst die Lüfter wenn du genug An schlüsse am Mainboard hast, auch über Speedfan steuern. Bei meinem Board kann ich nicht jeden Lüfteranschluss über Speedfan steuern, aber wenigstens einen. An einen Anschluss kannste auch 2 Lüfter anschließen, indem du einen Adapter benutzt.

mfg alex

PS: wenn du noch ein paar Fragen hast. poste sie und ich versuch sie zu beantworten.


----------



## Robinn (6. August 2011)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Oh ich hätte nicht gedacht das noch jemand antwortet, danke.
MB Ausrichtung kann sein, es steht leider nirgends.
Speedfan find ich nicht komfortabel genug, einige Lüfter werden überhaupt nicht registriert und ich find die Steuerung zu umständlich. Ich mach das lieber über das BIOS, auch weil die Lüftersteuerung
meines P67 Pro3 problemlos funktioniert.An einen Adapter hab ich zwar auch gedacht jedoch lässt sich dann glaub ich nur 1 Lüfter steuern, und ich habe es anders gemacht.

Ich hab jetzt übrigens alle Enermax Lüfter verbaut. Das Einbaukit ist auf jeden Fall nötig, ich wüsste nicht wie man die Lüfter sonst verschrauben soll...
Einen Lianli Back Lüfter hab ich anstatt ihn ganz rauszuschmeißen an meine CPU gehängt. 
Der T.B. Silence PWM ist jetzt der Back Lüfter und funktioniert auch problemlos, bei Belastung dreht er sofort auf. 
Die T.B. Silence Top Lüfter sind schon bei maximal Betrieb sehr leise weshalb ich sie einfach ans Netzteil angeschlossen habe. 
Der T.B. Apollish ist auch sehr leise und sieht gut aus. Alle PWM gesteuerten Lüfter(also 3) drehen runtergeregelt auf 1000rpm und die 3 anderen auf 750rpm also insgesamt 6 Lüfter, 
und trotzdem ist der PC deutlich leiser als vorher 
Auf Last wird der PC dann aber ziemlich laut weil eben 3 Lüfter 500rpm schneller drehen aber beim Gamen ist mir dass dann eh egal.
Ich kann die Enermax Lüfter nur empfehlen, das sind alles super Lüfter, und Enermax bietet wirklich in allen Bereichen etwas gutes an 

An den Temperaturen ist mir großer Unterschied aufgefallen,aber die Sensoren variieren auch stark und Airflow wird auf jeden Fall besser sein.
Fragen hab ich jetzt ertsmal keine mehr, aber wer irgendwas zu den Enermax Lüftern wissen will darf gerne fragen 

MfG Robin


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Noch einen Tipp:
Seit ein ein paar Wochen habe ich eine GTX 480 mit VF3000 Kühler. Dieser Kühler pustet die warme Luft nich direkt raus sonder verteilt sie im Gehäuse, weshalb ich ca 5-10° C mehr auf der CPU hatte.(war noch im grünen Bereich).

Nun habe ich den vorderen Oberen Lüfter Umgedreht, sodass er Kalte Luft einsaugt. Der hintere Obere im Dekcel bläst ganz normal raus. Dadurch hab ich nun wieder normale Temps.

mfg alex

PS: vielen dank auch an Takei Naodar aus dem PCGHX Clan für diesen Tipp


----------



## Takei Naodar (7. August 2011)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Takei Naodar wenn ich bitten darf


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Schon editiert.


mfg alex


----------



## Robinn (7. August 2011)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Das kann sein.
Ich werde es mal ausprobieren, mal sehen ob ich bessere Temperaturen hinbekomme.


----------



## Robinn (9. August 2011)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Ich habe jetzt erstmal mal Furmark und Prime 95 gleichzeitig 10min laufen lassen mit 2 rausblasenden Lüftern,

CPU: 59/60°C
GPU:96/97°C
MB: 48°C

Ist es eigentlich normal für den Lüfter meiner 560SOC das er ab 2800rpm beginnt ziemlich laut zu rattern?
Ich denke mal die Temps sind für die SOC Version in Ordnung oder?Ich werd es mal morgen mit einem reinblasenden Top-Lüfter probieren.

EDIT:
Unterschiede von 1-2°C im Idle und bei Belastung war die Temperatur höher.
Lohnt sich nicht für mich, auch weil die Entkopplungsschrauben jetzt schon stark ausgenudelt sind.
Ich werde es jetzt erstmal so lassen


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Lancool K62 Lüfter*

Ok gut.
Bei mir ist es halt extrem, weil meine Gtx 480 schon ETWAS mehr wärme produziert, als deine 560 er. Bei mir brachte es ca 6 grad unter BC 2.

mfg alex


----------

